# NYC--11 yr old Female--Lilac (going blind)



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

http://nwct.craigslist.org/pet/806041401.html 



> Quote: IMMEDIATE-LILAC, Sweet Older GS from DeathRow needs HOME ASAP
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart, dear girl.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

cross posting and praying for help


Any updates?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Up you go, pretty girl.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Bump. There was another craigslist post today, same as the other one. Still urgent.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Senior girl needs a home.


----------

